# Guinea fowl and rats



## Coillte (May 21, 2014)

I have read that guinea fowl are great at keeping rats at bay but I can't figure out how they do it. Are they aggressive towards rodent intruders or are rodents naturally fearful of guinea fowl like they are of cats? Anyone with guinea fowl rat chasing stories?


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

I imagine that guineas would be interested in a rat that they found out in the open, or rustled out of a brush pile etc.

Many rats burrow etc. When the guineas are active most of the rats are tucked safely away. They are also nocturnal. Then they are smart enough to adapt to pressure. 

The guineas could possibly have some impact, but otherwise the rats will be just fine, doing what they do while the guineas are sleeping on the roost.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

This ^^


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought my guineas for pest control. I did find them killing wild birds and mice sometimes but for the most part they lived to terrorize the poultry I wanted. I no longer have guineas.

Get a cat.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

guineas are as effective at controlling mice and rats as chickens are, meaning if they catch one in the open or if they find a nest its fair game but other wise they don't have any impact on the population, what they DO have a SIGNIFICANT impact on is the Flea and Tick population, if you have a flock of guineas ranging over your property (and the surrounding property as they go a long ways out) you will have no fleas or ticks, while chickens do a good job at eating ticks close to the house they don't eat fleas and they don't go very far out so your dogs will still get fleas and ticks, but guineas will keep this from happening,


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

We watched 3 of our guineas escort an obnoxious rooster into the oleander bush. One on each wing and one on his tail.. They proceeded to pluck every one of his tail feathers out, and he was a very different bird after that! They obviously thought HE was a rat!


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't think they attack rats.The noise they make is to do the trick.I have guineas and I still need to poison rats once in a while.


----------



## patty12 (Jan 25, 2011)

I SAW 2 GUINEAS KILL A SNAKE ONE TIME. THEY HAD HIM IN THE ROAD AND JUST KEPT PECKING:banana: UNTIL HE DIED.


----------

